# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  دورة مصغرة في التصوير - كيف أخذ هذه الصورة

## صريح

دورة مصغرة للتصوير



تم التقاط هذا العمل من خلال ورشة عمل تم استخدام فيها 
عدد اثنين سوفت بوكس واحد وعدد واحد كأس زجاجي 
تم استخدام السوفت بوكس كخلفية لموضوع الصورة وبهذا
كانت الاضاءة خلف هدف الصورة ( المودل ) وبما أن الماء عنصر
شفاف تم اختيار الاضاءة الخلفية حتى نحصل على تفاصيل أكثر 
للماء وثم التصوير بسرعة غالق سريعة حتى يتم تثبيت حركة الماء.

التفاصيل الفنية للعمل
نوع الكاميرا نيكون دي سفنتي Nikon D70
فتحة العدسة 2.8
سرعة الغالق 800

تصوير: شعيب المسعود

المصدر مجلة الزاوية العدد اكتوبر

**************

ملاحظة : كل المصطلحات الغير مفهومة سأتركها مبهمة لمن يريد ان يتعلم وللي ما يبغى براحتة
وشرفني مروره على الموضوع.

أنا مستعد للرد وهذا الموضوع منقول للفائدة لمن يسئل.

----------


## صفآء الروح

شكرا اخوي صريح على المعلومات
بصراحة اني نفسي اتعلم كيفية التقاط الصور بدقة
تقبل تحياتي
دمت بخير

----------


## صريح

الدقة في التصوير
بالنسبة للناس الذين لم يدخلوا عالم التصوير الاحترافي قد يتبادر في ذهنهم ان الدقة في التصوير
تتطلب اشياء صعب ومعقدة 

غير أن الحقيقة مختلفة جدا فهنالك اشياء ومقاييس بسيطة لو عرفوها فانهم سوف يشاهدوا عالم جميل
تمنوا انهم قدعرفوه من قبل

امثلة بسيطة

الـFOCUS   --- التركيز 




لو ركزنا في الصور السابقة لوجدنا ان غالبية الصوره غير واضحه وجزء واضح بكل وضوح وكأن الصورة تقول
انظر في هذا الجزء فقط هذا في عالم التصوير يسمى موضوع الصوره

لنرى صورة أخرى لتوضيح الكلام لاحظوا جيدا



الموضوع في هذه الصورة هو الرماد الذي في الصورة وليست شفاة المرأة
السؤال الذي قد يطرح نفسه عندكم كيف حدد الرماد فقط 
الجواب هو الـFocus في الكميرا الاحترافية تستطيع تحديدة يدويا او بضغطة زر الكميرا تحدده بمجر تحديدك انت للصورة فقط


اعتقد وصلة المعلومة 
وياريت ان شريحي واضح وموش صعب

----------


## صريح

هذه صوره أخرى لتوضيح المعلومة أكثر

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مشكور اخوي صريح 
واتمنى في هذا القسم ان تضعوا لنا الدروس والاساسيات للتصوير الضوئي 
ليتسنى للجميع التعلم عن بعد ...
والله يعطيك العافية ما تقصر 
دعواااتكم

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ..*
*مرره روووعهـ ...~*
*يسـلموو أخوي ملآيين ...~* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدم ..* 
*ـتحيـآآـتوو ...~* 
*كبريـآآآء*

----------


## صريح

******عاجل******
آسف على عدم التكملة الان 
ان سحب من المنتدى لا سبابي الخاصة
 تحية لكل من شارك ولكل الاعضاء المحترمين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ماشاء الله ...*
*يعطيك العافية أخوي..*
*بجد روعة..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------

